

The Little Coder's Predicament - bootload
http://whytheluckystiff.net/articles/theLittleCodersPredicament.html

======
optimal
This is an old article, but in my opinion kids today have the same opportunity
to learn programming, only now it's not tied to a particular hardware platform
or operating system--it's the Web! They might start playing with simple HTML,
text and graphics and maybe some JavaScript. Or customizing MySpace or
whatever.

The Web is also more collaborative--instead of coding in isolation they can
share their results with the world.

